# الزوج البخيل



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*




*

*مشكلتي أنى خطبت من سنين ، وقد كنت معجبة به قبل الخطوبة ، ووقت الخطوبة  كان  مسافراً بالخارج ، وأرسل لخطبتي أخ أكبر له معي والده ووافقت علي  الفور فور معرفتي  بتقدمه ، وبعد عام من الخطوبة رجع من السفر ، وتم عقد  القران ، وبعدها لاحظت أنه  بخيل ، فعندما كان يحضر لزيارتي لم يكن يجلب  معه أي شئ علي سبيل الهدية ، ولم يكن  ذلك يشغلني ، وبدأت أتنبه لكلام  المحيطين فكان يؤثر في جداً لأني لا أحب الشخص  البخيل فبدأت أنفر منه حتى  في مكالمته ، فلا أدرى ماذا أفعل وفكرت كثيراً في الطلاق  والى جانب هذا  اكتشفت أنه يكذب في بعض الأشياء الرجاء أن تقولوا لى ماذا افعل مع  العلم  أنه يحبني .. تلك السطور كانت من واحدة من مشكلات عديدة من زوجات يشكين  شريك  الحياة البخيل خلال باب أوتار القلوب ..*

*   وتصف الدكتورة أمينة كاظم أستاذ علم النفس والاجتماع  بكلية البنات جامعة  عين شمس ، الرجل البخيل بأنه شخصية غير معطاءة ، ولكنْ تلفت  الانتباه إلى  الفرق بين البخل والحرص، فالحرص ممكن أن يُقبل ، فأحياناً تكون المرأة   مسرفة، ويرى الزوج أن زوجته ليست لديها المقدرة على إدارة البيت فيتعامل  معها بنوع  من التوازن والحرص، ويحاول أن يوفق أوضاعه وإمكانياته حتى يتمشى  مع أحواله ، أو  يكون الزوج من متوسطي الحال فترى الزوجة نتيجة لتبذيرها  وإسرافها أن ذلك بخل مع أنه  في الحقيقة حرص مقبول. *

*   وتشير أستاذ علم النفس والاجتماع إلى أن البخيل هو  الزوج الذي يملك  ويستطيع الإنفاق ، ولكن لا يصرف على بيته إلا القليل ، ولا يريد  مساعدة  الآخرين سواء مساعدة مادية أو معنوية، وعلى الزوجة في هذه الحالة أن تتعايش   مع واقعها وتسعى لإصلاح زوجها وتعويده على العطاء. *

*   وذكرت أحد الدراسات المصرية أن البخل مرض نفسي وتربوي  ويعتبر نوعا من  أنواع افتقاد الإحساس بالأمن والأمان ، وأن لهذا المرض بواعث عدة  أهمها  الحرمان في الصغر أو أن البخيل بالفطرة إنسان أناني ويكره العطاء والإنفاق   على أهل بيته. *

*   وأظهرت الدراسة أيضاً أن هناك نوع من البخل ظهر عند  الرجال بعد أن خرجت  المرأة للعمل، وأصبح لها دخل ثابت، وفي هذه الحالة يمتنع الرجل  عن الإنفاق  حتى تضطر زوجته للصرف بدلا منه.*



*    لذلك عليك الانتباه في فترة الخطوبة من الشريك البخيل ، لأن الزواج في   هذه الحالة سيتحول إلى كارثة وعذاب وكبير لكِ ولأطفالك  ، وتؤكد الدكتورة   مديحة الصفتي -أستاذة علم الاجتماع في الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة- إن  المصارحة  المادية قبل الزواج مهمة جدا حتى تستقيم الحياة بعد ذلك،  فالمصارحة تمنع هذا النوع  من الخلافات»، مشيرة إلى أن المصيبة تحدث حينما  يعيشان مرحلة رومانسية، وكل واحد  يحب أن يبين للآخر أفضل ما لديه، لذلك  فإن الأشياء الدقيقة لا تظهر إلا بعد الزواج،  والبخل صفة لا يمكن أن  تتعايش معها الزوجة، فالبخل لا يقتصر فقط على المادة، بل إنه  أيضا في  العواطف.*


*  وأشارت الصفتي إلى أنه يجب التفريق بين بخل الزوج  إذا كان ميسور الحال،  وبين عدم قدرته على تلبية الاحتياجات الأساسية لزوجته وأسرته  إذا كان غير  قادر على توفير المال نظرا لفقره، لأن الزوجة في الحالة الثانية تكون  غير  صابرة.*

*   والخلافات المالية -طبقا للصفتي- قد لا يسببها البخل  أو الفقر فقط،  وإنما نتيجة لزيادة مرتب الزوجة العاملة، عن مرتب الزوج، وأشارت إلى  أن  احتمالات تسلط الزوجة هنا أعلى، فضلا عن احتمال سيطرة إحساس الدونية على  الرجل،  مؤكدة أن هذا الأمر قد يسبب مشكلات كبيرة، وخاصة في ظل ارتفاع فرص  عمل  المرأة.*
*  القرار الاقتصادي للأسرة:*

*   وأكدت الصفتي على أن المسألة قد تكون نسبية، فبعض  الزوجات المبذرة ترى  حرص زوجها بخلا، بينما العادية تراه حرصا. وأشارت إلى أن  الزوجة عليها  التفرقة بين الحرص والبخل، ودللت على بخل الزوج بتقصيره عن تلبية   الاحتياجات الأساسية في المنزل، مثل الأكل والشرب، وغيرها من  الحاجات.*

*   دائما ما يذكر بخل الرجل، ولا يذكر بخل السيدة، لأن  الرجل في الوضع  الطبيعي المسئول عن الأسرة وهو المعيل، ولو أن نسبة السيدات  المعيلات في  العالم العربي ارتفعت في الفترة الأخيرة.*

*   وأشارت الصفتي إلى أن تحول المرأة إلى معيلة، قد يسبب  مشكلة لوجود نزاع  حول القرار الاقتصادي للأسرة، وأن تلك الحالات منتشرة أكثر في  الطبقات  الدنيا، مثل خدم المنازل.*

*   من علامات بخل الرجل التى يمكن الانتباه إليها فترة  الخطوبة :*











*  2- يعلل كل اختيار له  بناحية مادية.  3- يتغير لونه ونبرات صوته عند الدفع المالي.  4- يتجنب الإنفاق  بطريقة ملحوظة، ويأمر الناس، ينصحهم بالبخل والشح.  6- لا يبدي اهتماما بالطعام الجيد، ولا يستمتع بالطعام عندما يأكله  إذا كان يدفع ثمنه من جيبه.  7- لا يمنح أصحاب الحق حقوقهم، ولا يمنح أصحاب  المجهود مكافأة.  8- قليل الهدايا.  9- يستخدم غالبا أدوات الآخرين.  10-  غالبا ما يكون منحدرا من والدين بخيلين.  5- يخاف من أي مغامرة قد  تكلفه نقودا.*
*   الزوج البخيل*

*    أما في حالة زواجك من زوج بخيل ، فعليكِ التعامل مع الأمر الواقع ،  رغم  صعوبة التخلص من صفة البخل بشكل جذري إلا أنه بإمكان الزوجة الذكية أن تحد  بعض  الشيء من بخل زوجها بشكل يرضيه ويمكنها من متابعة حياتها الزوجية معه  برضا وقناعة  وذلك من خلال إتباع علاج تحتوي على ثمان خطوات .*

*   *  إذا اكتشفت انه بخيل لا تشعريه بذلك بل ابحثي  عن السبب الرئيسي وراء بخله ثم حاولي إيجاد حل مناسب يرضي كليكما .*

*  *   امتدحي بين وقت وآخر كرم شخص تعرفانه جيداً ويحترمه زوجك وعددي طريقة  تعامله  مع زوجته وعائلته وسعادتهم جميعا لأن المال لديهم ليس سوى وسيلة  لشراء راحتهم  .*

*  *  اشعري زوجك باحتقارك الشديد للمال وانه يجلب الشقاء لأصحابه  .*
*  * ذكريه بين الحين والآخر بتعاليم ديننا وبأن البخل كما التبذير مرفوض تماماً  .*

*  * قارني أمامه بين البخل والتبذير وشجعيه على الاقتصاد في المصروف ضمن  الحدود المتعارف عليها .*
*  * لا تتذمري من بخله ولا تشعريه باشمئزازك من بخله بل  تحدثي عن كرمه واثني عليه أمام الناس لكي تشجعيه على الابتعاد عن البخل .*

*  *   أكدي له دائما أن المسؤولية المالية تقع على كتفي صاحب الأسرة التي  تقدر له  تعبه وإنفاقه عليها وان الزوجة تتعاون مع زوجها إذا ما تعاون معها  .*
*  * اجعليه  يدرك مدى السعادة الداخلية التي تشعرين بها والأولاد عندما يشتري لكم احتياجاتكم  .*

*   الحريص والمصروف *

*   أما إذا شعرتِ أن زوجك حريص بعض الشئ ولديكِ خلاف معه  مستمر على مصروف  البيت ، ولا يحب الكلام بشأن المال ينصحك الخبراء باتباع النصائح   التالية‏:‏*

*    ‏*‏ عدم اليأس والملل من تكرار المناقشات مع زوجك حتى تتفاهما في هذا  الأمر‏..‏ كما ينصحونك بالصبر‏.‏*

*   ‏*‏ إجعلي النقاش المنطقي محل الجدل والخناق‏. ،في  مسألة مصروف البيت‏.‏*

*   ‏*‏ ناقشي زوجك في المصروف وأنتما في نزهة في الهواء  الطلق‏,‏ فالعامل  النفسي هنا مهم بناء علي نصيحة الطبيب النفسي سيد سمير بجامعة عين  شمس  الذي يضيف قائلا‏:‏*

*   ‏*‏ ابدئي الحديث مع زوجك في مصروف البيت بتوضيح وجهة  نظرك تجاه الأمور  المادية‏,‏ فالخلاف يبدأ غالبا من الاختلافات الفكرية بين  الزوجين‏.‏*

*   ‏*‏ انصتي دائما لما يقوله شريكك وفكري معه‏,‏  فتوقعاته قد تختلف بشدة  عن توقعاتك‏,‏ لكنها ايضا قد تحمل رؤية جديدة‏,‏ واتسمي  بالاحترام في  حوارك مع زوجك في مصروف البيت حتى لو كنت لا تتفقين معه في  الرأي‏.‏*

*   ‏*‏حددا معا أهدافا مشتركة‏,‏ فأسوأ مشاكل المتزوجين  المادية سببها  الحقيقي أنهم لم يخططوا بصورة جيدة لأهدافهم المستقبلية‏,‏ فأنتما  تحتاجان  للتفكير بشأن الخطط العظيمة في حياتكما والتي تتطلب مالا كثيرا مثل فترات   الحمل والولادة‏,‏ شراء منزل أو سيارة جديدة أو الاهتمام بأحد  الوالدين*

*   ‏*‏ أبدآ برسم خطة عمل للادخار لتحقيق أهدافكم أو  اتفقا علي يوم معين في  الأسبوع ستضعان فيه ما أدخرتموه معا في مكان ما‏,‏ فالشعور  بالنجاح سيشكل  بداية تقارب في الفكر المادي بينكما‏.‏*

*   ‏*‏ ما خاب من استشار‏..‏ لا تخجلا من طلب المساعدة  إذا تعثرتما‏,‏  فالنقاش بين أصدقاء موضوعيين يخفف من شدة توتر الحديث عن المال‏,‏  وقد  يمكنكما تحديد أين تكمن المشكلة بدقة‏، والنصيحة التي يقدمها الطبيب النفسي  هي  كفي عن لوم زوجك وكوني ايجابية‏.‏*

*   وفي حالة الزوج المديون عليكما باتخاذ خطوات مشتركة من  أجل التخلص من هذا الدين وهكذا ستصنعين مع زوجك فريق اقتصادي  واحد‏.‏*

*



*
             10 علامات                    1- أن يكون بخيل في المشاعر.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه موضوع مميز خالص
وعجبنى ازاى المراة تعامل الزوج البخيل بس دى عايزة واحدة بالها طويل قوى 

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا استاذنا


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههههه موضوع مميز خالص
> وعجبنى ازاى المراة تعامل الزوج البخيل بس دى عايزة واحدة بالها طويل قوى
> 
> + ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا استاذنا


*شكرا أخى الغالى
للمرور والتقييم
ربنا يباركك*​


----------

